# Trapdoor spider picture thread



## Curious jay (Apr 11, 2013)

So as title says,

I scrolled through the forum and noticed their was also no trapdoor spider thread.

As I've placed an order that should be arriving sometime next week, I'd like to see some pictures of what trapdoors are available to the hobby/ trapdoors that people here own. As I know there are some absolute beauties out their (unlikely to hear the word spider and beauty anywhere else but here haha).

Wether its pictures of just the door designs (I'm especially intrigued by the doors with the radial trip wires) or pictures of the spider itself I'd like to see any pictures. For a cool setup for it? (Flowering vase etc) post them up too!

As with my last picture thread, if you could accompany the pictures with names (if known as I know its pretty difficult to accurately I.D these guys, just incase any site lurkers were interested in them saves them signing up to request a name).

I will add some pictures of mine once they arrive, hopefully there will be some nice pictures in here by then .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 12, 2013)

I had purchase these as african reds, but I wouldn't be surprise if theses are a different species the last pic is what it looks like when it just molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 12, 2013)

this is Myrmekiaphila Coreyi - Florida Red Trap Door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nzcookie (Apr 12, 2013)

*unknown species from new zealand*

sorry if the pictures are a bit fuzzy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 12, 2013)

African red the last pic is one who decide to make a donut home on top so I see him all the time and in that pic he molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 12, 2013)

lastly my african black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 12, 2013)

The Aftican species are Gordyrella sp. that you have there Spider, right?

I was looking at them, but as they come up pretty often I thought I'd go for some I had rarely seen on the market, can't wait for them to arrive! They are all Cyphonisia sp. the ones I'm purchasing (or so they're described, I saw someone say a couple maybe different species due to their eye formation so ill have to wait and see).


----------



## web eviction (Apr 12, 2013)

Oregon native, Antrodiaetus pacificus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 12, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> The Aftican species are Gordyrella sp. that you have there Spider, right?
> 
> I was looking at them, but as they come up pretty often I thought I'd go for some I had rarely seen on the market, can't wait for them to arrive! They are all Cyphonisia sp. the ones I'm purchasing (or so they're described, I saw someone say a couple maybe different species due to their eye formation so ill have to wait and see).



yeah the red is suppose to be Gorgyrella and the black I believe is Stasimopus species

---------- Post added 04-12-2013 at 11:18 AM ----------

Cyphonisia is on my wish list for trapdoors so are Cyclocosmia sp as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Eucteniza stolida trapdoor spider*

This is a trapdoor I brought home from work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll throw down 

_Ctenolophus fenoulheti_



_Ctenolophus fenoulheti_



_Ctenolophus fenoulheti_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 12, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> The Aftican species are Gordyrella sp. that you have there Spider, right?
> 
> I was looking at them, but as they come up pretty often I thought I'd go for some I had rarely seen on the market, can't wait for them to arrive! They are all Cyphonisia sp. the ones I'm purchasing (or so they're described, I saw someone say a couple maybe different species due to their eye formation so ill have to wait and see).


Of all the images people have sent me that they thought were _Gorgyrella sp._ all turned out not to be. I would put money on their being very few _Gorgyrella spp._ in the hobby, I haven't seen one confirmed, seen hundreds 'claiming'. Most are looking like _Ctenolophus sp._ but I can't confirm without good images of sigilla & coxa setae which most people can't provide.




Webeviction-

That is definitely _Antrodiaetus_ but in the PNW we have quite a few species in this genus that all look identical for the most part with subtle differences in setae and cheliceral teeth. Currently for WA Rod has 2 unidentified species, and the following species have been confirmed with the exception of _A. occultus_ which no one has found a female for yet. I think in Oregon you guys have even more species like _A. unicolor_.

_Antrodiaetus pacificus_ (Simon)
_Antrodiaetus occultus_ (Coyle)
_Antrodiaetus pugnax_ (Chamberlin)
_Antrodiaetus montanus_ (Chamberlin)
_Antrodiaetus hageni _(Chamberlin)
_Antrodiaetus cerberus_ (Coyle)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## web eviction (Apr 12, 2013)

Ya I wasn't sure about the pacificus part just threw it up haha but I plan to get out and track down a few more here soon...


----------



## dtknow (Apr 14, 2013)

Where'd you get that glass Ciphor? I bought something at the dollar tree that looks similar but yours is a lot nicer.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 14, 2013)

dtknow said:


> Where'd you get that glass Ciphor? I bought something at the dollar tree that looks similar but yours is a lot nicer.


Wal-Mart as much as I hate to say it. Was like 3 dollars, 10 inch tall vase.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 14, 2013)

I set up 1 of my CA trapdoors that way. I put some clay granules at the bottom(HD aquatic plant soil, holds a ton of water), and mixed road cut soil with some coir and a bit of fine sand. I was thinking of drilling a hole with a pencil to allow me to irrigate the lower layers but with the glass sides it appears that these will dry from the top down similar to the soil in the wild.

My only issue is that none of my spiders have built doors. They've all just sealed themselves in.


----------



## tonypace2009 (Apr 15, 2013)

Some times they take there time. Are you sure there female? Just be patient. There door is usually the last thing built.


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 19, 2013)

So the 3 Cyphonisia sp. have arrived got a couple of pictures of each, have a few things to do today so ill try an get them up in the AM tomorrow.

All very friendly offering me kisses at every opportunity they had lol.

Some stunning little spiders though, especially the orange leg.


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 20, 2013)

Cyphonisia sp. 'orange leg':





Cyphonisia sp. 'silver':





Cyphonisia sp. 'black':





Not the greatest of pics, especially the sp. black.... but I couldn't get a clean shot of it as it stayed in a threat pose the whole time.


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 20, 2013)

they look gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeDub (Apr 22, 2013)

Man I'm jealous!  Been looking for these for a while.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, I'm loving them.

The orange leg and silver sp. have both taken to the premature burrows the black sp. is digging a burrow at an angle... Which leads me to believe it maybe a different genus its body shape and postures seem different also. Alot more aggressive than the other two also, although that maybe due to individual disposition.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 16, 2013)

*Native Myrmekiaphila sp.*

I currently have two of these and I need to go look for some more as they are all over my backyard. I use to have four, but traded two off to some local members. I love these little guys and trapdoors in general. Wish we had more of a selection around here. 

Burrows in my backyard:







One of my first:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachypelmo (May 20, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Wal-Mart as much as I hate to say it. Was like 3 dollars, 10 inch tall vase.


Did it come with a lid?


----------



## MarkmD (May 20, 2013)

Brilliant pics, i need to get my self some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (May 20, 2013)

Brachypelmo said:


> Did it come with a lid?


No lid, it's a vase. No need for one either, it's a trapdoor spider and they don't jump or climb. I will say mine likes to shoot poo though, puts avics to shame! Kinda wish I had a lid to catch that mess but oh well.


----------



## Curious jay (May 23, 2013)

Not so much a picture, just two short clips of me feeding my Cyphonisia sp. 'Black'...

First one was a failure, annoying ass crickets lol



Second attempt with a smaller cricket.....




Absolutely love these jars of dirt lol.

Edit: had to fix the links, hopefully work now.


----------



## dactylus (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the vid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (May 30, 2013)

Couple of pictures of the Cyphonisia sp. 'Silver'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 17, 2013)

two of my trapdoors molted it looks like. one when was impossible to get an angle for a pic, but this guy was begging to be photograph. always amazed how white they start out literally no hint of red

Reactions: Like 1


----------

